# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Fattura vendita beni a cliente svizzero privato.

## Eliscarpa

Buon giorno a tutti, 
ho un forte dubbio sull'emissione di una fattura... si tratta di una vendita di beni (per l'esattezza vendita di beni on-line) ad un soggetto privato svizzero.... 
la fattura è corretta con iva al 21% ... oppure come esente art. 8. CO. 1. LETT. A... o altro???????? 
Grazie a tutti!!   :Smile:

----------


## Palmer1969

> Buon giorno a tutti, 
> ho un forte dubbio sull'emissione di una fattura... si tratta di una vendita di beni (per l'esattezza vendita di beni on-line) ad un soggetto privato svizzero.... 
> la fattura è corretta con iva al 21% ... oppure come esente art. 8. CO. 1. LETT. A... o altro???????? 
> Grazie a tutti!!

  Se è un privato, direi iva 21%

----------


## nikoneffedue

Scusa ma tu operi dall'Italia e spedisci direttamente la merce alla destinazione finale? In caso si tratta di un esportazione e come tale va trattata. Dovrai anche fare gli adempimenti black-list trattandosi di Svizzera, se superi il limite recemente previsto. Molti, per questo motivo, preferiscono non operare con quel paese per operazioni di scarso valore. Saluti

----------


## Eliscarpa

Si, si opera dall'Italia e si spedisce la merce direttamente al cliente svizzero (tramite vettore)..per quanto riguarda la fattura è stata già emessa esente iva... ma a me non sembra corretta... l'imponibile non supera i 500,00 € quindi non va inserita in Black List... giusto?
Quindi... con iva secondo voi???
Grazie di nuovo!
Buona giornata!

----------


## nikoneffedue

> Si, si opera dall'Italia e si spedisce la merce direttamente al cliente svizzero (tramite vettore)..per quanto riguarda la fattura è stata già emessa esente iva... ma a me non sembra corretta... l'imponibile non supera i 500,00  quindi non va inserita in Black List... giusto?
> Quindi... con iva secondo voi???
> Grazie di nuovo!
> Buona giornata!

  A quale articolo fa riferimento la fattura? giusto comunque che non sia addebitata l'IVA. La fattura va consegnata in triplice copia al vettore che poi curerà l'esportazione e reinvierà una copia con aggiunta la dichiarazione della dogana. Sotto i 500 euro non si fa black list. Saluti

----------


## Eliscarpa

La fattura è stata emessa senza iva ai sensi dell'art. 8, CO. 1, lett. a. .... è corretto? 
Grazie di nuovo per le informazioni.
Saluti,
Elisa

----------


## Alexao8512

Ciao Eliscarpa.
Ti consiglio di leggere un breve manuale PDF (10 pagine) sul trattamento fiscale delle vendite on-line che ho reperito su Internet.
L'indirizzo web da cui puoi scaricarlo è:  http://www.provincia.milano.it/expor...commerce_7.pdf
Spero ti sia d'aiuto.
Buona giornata.

----------


## nikoneffedue

> La fattura è stata emessa senza iva ai sensi dell'art. 8, CO. 1, lett. a. .... è corretto?
> Grazie di nuovo per le informazioni.
> Saluti,
> Elisa

  Si è corretto. Ciao

----------


## Eliscarpa

Benissimo, grazie a tutti! 
Elisa

----------

